
Europe’s heat wave moves north - jesperlang
https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/2019/08/europe-heat-wave-moves-north/
======
gambiting
Only yesterday I had a "discussion" with someone online who was trying to
explain to me that climate change is fake concept made to charge more money
for everything through environmental regulations. I kept sending him more and
more data proving that no, we really really are screwed, but eventually I just
got called an eco-cuck(whatever that even means) who believes made up
research. And no, this was not the first time I had a similar conversation
with people.

I don't know, I just don't have a strength to do this anymore. Humanity is
clearly in danger and yet there is a very vocal minority that keeps pretending
none of this is happening and actively attacks anyone who says otherwise. I
just feel like giving up on even trying anymore.

~~~
petercooper
_Humanity is clearly in danger and yet there is a very vocal minority that
keeps pretending none of this is happening_

You'll get cranks and opponents on everything. The real problem is the
overwhelming majority of people who think _" OK, sure, bad stuff is happening,
but what impact do my simple efforts make to improve it? Meh."_

Platitudes about how the world will be destroyed will not sway those people to
act en masse - there needs to be some other element to it, but what? (I
personally lean towards the eventual technological solutions, since technology
has dug us out of many a hole before.)

~~~
perfunctory
I am sorry, but believing in a magic technological breakthrough at this stage
is just another form of denial, and another version of "but what impact do I
make. Meh, I'll just sit and wait for the technological solution".

~~~
petercooper
No, denial is asserting that something is not happening or does not exist. I
posit that the majority of the world is broadly _inactive_ over climate change
but acknowledges and observes its effects.

I do broadly think that only a technological or government-driven solution is
viable, however, because unless _everyone_ does something significant, the
needle won't move, and everyone _won 't_ do something significant without
being forced or radically assisted.

~~~
perfunctory
I do agree with you. The question is how do we get there. The government won't
act by itself. It won't act unless we the people demand it. What gives me hope
is that we might not need to wait for the majority vote. Apparently it only
takes 3.5% of the population to get serious about something to effect change -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJSehRlU34w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJSehRlU34w)

So, let's get out of our technology bubble, away from keyboard, and let's go
do something.

------
zerogvt
I'll probably get downvoted to the ground but somebody needs to say it. The
problem is not with climate change deniers. Most people agree that climate
change is happening. That's hard to deny when it's all around you. The million
dollar question is whether and to what degree is human-made. And that's where
science messed up big time. It is scientific bodies that have chipped away
their credibility with their malpractices. Reproducibility crisis and flu-
scares just to mention a few that come to mind. So - given that the
authoritative voices in the matter seem all too often not to practice science
but rather a variant of "research" with a lot of strings attached - then it is
no wonder that people choose to not trust them at all. Enter hard-core climate
change deniers, anti-vaccination and what have you.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Million dollar question to whom? Randoms in the street and darker corners of
the net perhaps, but as far as the science is concerned, it's settled. The
most quickly accessible page I know:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-
wo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/)

More data, and reference to IPCC, who consistently err on the conservative
side, over the years:

[https://www.ucsusa.org/global-warming/science-and-
impacts/sc...](https://www.ucsusa.org/global-warming/science-and-
impacts/science/human-contribution-to-gw-faq.html)

[https://climate.nasa.gov/causes/](https://climate.nasa.gov/causes/)

So where is the controversy?

~~~
zerogvt
I'm being very specific in what has gone wrong and it has nothing to do with
the climate. Hitting me with a ton of links that have nothing to do with my
main argument is irrelevant. Downvoting also does nothing more than proving my
point further. Science is little more than another papacy to the eyes of many
and public discourse is slightly better than a Mad-Max pit. Under these
conditions I regret that I even bothered. Good luck resolving this.

~~~
Oletros
> I'm being very specific in what has gone wrong and it has nothing to do with
> the climate

I don't see any argument or proof there apart of "scientists lie"

~~~
zerogvt
...scientific bodies that have chipped away their credibility...

I don't understand why it is so hard to get my message across. Perhaps it's my
English (not a native speaker) or maybe the crowd in here finds it very hard
to look the sorry state of science atm mostly because they feel invested in it
one way or another.

~~~
Oletros
> ..scientific bodies that have chipped away their credibility...

How? Examples

